# MRA documentation



## dmallen26 (Feb 7, 2011)

What specifically needs to be documented for the 3D portion of an MRA, inorder to know it was actually done?


----------



## dmallen26 (Mar 18, 2014)

According to the CMS.Gov website for Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services:

For hospital based services (inpatient/outpatient), it is expected that there should be an order for the 3D image.
In the absence of the order for the 3D image, if the hospital?s interpreting physician deems that the 3D
interpretation is needed; he or she should clearly state in the interpretation the medical necessity for this
separate service, in addition to the base procedure.

Three-dimensional imaging will not be covered when performed based on internal protocols of the testing facility;
a referral for one 3D imaging is not a blanket referral for all studies. In most cases, it is expected that the
provider treating the patient specifically orders the procedure in writing and that the order should be on record
for each 3D imaging performed

But for an Outside film these are not done here. Only read.


----------



## polycoder (Mar 18, 2014)

I look for 2D, or 2D TOF, (usually the non con portion), 3D, 3D TOF, (usually contrast portion, also angiographic MIPS of the area (COW, carotids).
Any of those alone or together documented for an MRA.
MRI MRA sequences are not cut and dry like CT. 
Seimens, Philips, GE all have different angiographic software with different names for the angiographic sequences.
I am close to the MRI scanner, so I am frequently asking the techs to help me.


----------

